# My truck is loud now!!!!



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well I put true duals on my truck about a month ago now. I was running crappy Summit brand mufflers. Well I got on my high horse and got new wones on Sunday. Got the new Flowmaster Super 44 series. Holy crap are these things loud!!!! Sounds friggin awesome though. They are the loudest muffler they make now. I would def. recommend them to anyone looking to do true duals, replace a stock muffler with some sound!!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Good deal, hopefully your plow customers like it too.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

nice.


just wondering though because i have seen a few plow trucks running duals coming out under the rear bumper......
i back into things plowing occasiionally. mostly ice banks. denting bumper in.... what are the odds of those making it through the season? are they sticking out from under your bumper or recessed in a little?
sounds cool just wondering if anyone has crushed them. my truck is low so im pretty sure i would


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bribrius;576828 said:


> nice.
> 
> just wondering though because i have seen a few plow trucks running duals coming out under the rear bumper......
> i back into things plowing occasiionally. mostly ice banks. denting bumper in.... what are the odds of those making it through the season? are they sticking out from under your bumper or recessed in a little?
> sounds cool just wondering if anyone has crushed them. my truck is low so im pretty sure i would


My 98 doesn't have a dent in the bumper, look where your going.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

loud pipes would go over good with the hotels i plow in the middle of the night


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

JD Dave;576831 said:


> My 98 doesn't have a dent in the bumper, look where your going.


 i do at first. then by the fifth pass i start guessing. "i should stop right about......NOW"

USUALLY, its just a snow bank behind me. but on occasion it could be Ice, filled with stones, have a tree stump in it etc. last season a rockwall jumped out behind my truck. never saw it coming.: ran right out behind me. angel:


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

when I got duals I got side exits just so I couldnt screw up the tips


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bribrius;576851 said:


> i do at first. then by the fifth pass i start guessing. "i should stop right about......NOW"
> 
> USUALLY, its just a snow bank behind me. but on occasion it could be Ice, filled with stones, have a tree stump in it etc. last season a rockwall jumped out behind my truck. never saw it coming.: ran right out behind me. angel:


Damn rock walls. LOL


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

"My truck is loud now!" Join the club!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

They exit at a 45 degree angle behind the rear tires. I never have messed up any of my trucks' duals systems, either straight out the back or at the 45 like I have now. Ive never had a complaint about the loudness of the truck. I had a flowmaster single exhaust on last winter too. Everyone waas glad because they heard me there plowing so they knew they could get out for work in the morning. Im not the only guy around here with a loud plow truck either.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JD Dave;576831 said:


> My 98 doesn't have a dent in the bumper, look where your going.


My 98 doesn't have any dents either.

I have my exhaust dumped before the rear axle. Comes out of the mufflers into 2 turndowns. Nothing to bend up or smash at the back of the truck. And I think it gives a cleaner look.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Mark13;577106 said:


> My 98 doesn't have any dents either.
> 
> I have my exhaust dumped before the rear axle. Comes out of the mufflers into 2 turndowns. Nothing to bend up or smash at the back of the truck. And I think it gives a cleaner look.


What could look cleaner than two 5" Chrome pipes?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;576817 said:


> Got the new Flowmaster Super 44 series. Holy crap are these things loud!!!! Sounds friggin awesome though. They are the loudest muffler they make now.


Actually their single chamber race series mufflers are the loudest they make...

WHAT??!! CAN YOU HEAR ME TOM!!!???


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

farmerkev;577270 said:


> What could look cleaner than two 5" Chrome pipes?


Dual 5" chrome pipes? What do you have under your hood?
I'm running 2- 2.25" pipes and its plenty.

Older picture, missing the cb whips and lightbar.









Nice and clean, no pipes to rust.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry, typo, I only meant 4"


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay Mike, outside of those mufflers, the 44's are the loudest, even over the 40 series delta flows..........Whhhhaaaaatttttt??????? I cant hear you!!!!!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I gotta agree with Mark here I love having my exhaust dumped right after the cheery bomb turbo mufflers it looks so much cleaner and i am not spending so much time trying to keep the tips clean.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a Borla duel rear exit cat-back on my 98 ECSB Z71. Its a good sounding system and I got it for a steal about 7 years ago.

My 98 SCLB K3500 still has the factory exhaust. I'm thinking about just replacing the muffler instead of doing the cat back thing with it. I'm thinking of using a duel 3" in and single 3" out Magnaflow muffler. Anyone have any other suggestions on something that sounds good but won't lose any low end torque? 

Wayne


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i have mine dumped before the axle, but i plan on running side exhaust here soon.

but i have a big enough rear bumper i cant dent it haha if i hit anything hard enough it just breaks the bolts holding it to the frame..been there done that....i swear that tree moved up 10ft but whatever!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

70monte;577334 said:


> I have a Borla duel rear exit cat-back on my 98 ECSB Z71. Its a good sounding system and I got it for a steal about 7 years ago.
> 
> My 98 SCLB K3500 still has the factory exhaust. I'm thinking about just replacing the muffler instead of doing the cat back thing with it. I'm thinking of using a duel 3" in and single 3" out Magnaflow muffler. Anyone have any other suggestions on something that sounds good but won't lose any low end torque?
> 
> Wayne


If you don't mind just a hint of interior drone at 2000-2500 rpm, go with the Magnaflow. Nice sound, but not obnoxiously loud...even on the 7.4's.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

B&B,
Thanks for the info. I don't want anything too loud but something that has a nice sound. I've heard some good things about Magnaflow and listened to some sound clips on youtube that sound pretty good. I'm used to some interior drone as my 98 K1500 with the Borla system on it has some of this at a little lower RPMs.

I have a 1970 Monte Carlo that has a 396 BB in it with true duels out the back that is pretty loud. I don't even know what kind of mufflers are on it. Something the local exhaust shop put on some years ago. They are very nice sounding whatever they are. Thanks again.

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

70monte;577734 said:


> B&B,
> Thanks for the info. I don't want anything too loud but something that has a nice sound. I'm used to some interior drone as my 98 K1500 with the Borla system on it has some of this at a little lower RPMs.
> 
> Wayne


Then you should be very happy with the Magnaflow.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

B&B,
Another quick question. I've been looking on Magnaflow's website and they have a couple of different possible mufflers that i can choose from. I think the stock pipes on my 98 with the 7.4 is duel 2 3/4" pipes going in and one 2 3/4" coming out.

One version I'm looking at is a 5x11x22 duel 3" in and one 3"out
One other is 5x11x22 duel 2 1/2" in and one 3"out.
another one is a 5x8x18 duel 3" in and one 3" out.

I know the 22" muffler will be quieter than the 18" but what diameter pipe muffler is recommended?

I don't want the truck to be quiet but I also don't want it to be too loud. I've read some posts on the internet that said the 22" mufflers are not very loud.

Of the three mufflers I mentioned above, what would be your recommendation. Thanks.

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

How much of the forward pipe ahead of the muffler were you planning to change Wayne? All the way forward? Or just enough to get the muffler connected up?


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

B&B;583144 said:


> How much of the forward pipe ahead of the muffler were you planning to change Wayne? All the way forward? Or just enough to get the muffler connected up?


Just enough to get the muffler hooked up. I guess I can use the existing tailpipe but it might be better to have one put on. I want to leave it a single exit so I don't lose any torque. Magnaflow doesn't make a cat-back system for this truck so I'm stuck with just the muffler. Magnaflow recommends the #12590 muffler for this application which is the 5x11x22 3"duel in and 3" single out. I don't how loud this will be. I want something deep sounding. Have you heard a 7.4L with a Magnaflow on it? If so, do you know what size it was?

I got on youtube and listened to some exhaust clips. All the Magnaflow clips I could find were on smallblocks. The 18" mufflers sounded a lot better to me than the 22" ones. But with the BB I don't know how much louder they will be.

One exhaust shop I talked to suggested using the duel 2 1/2" in and 3" out 18" inch body muffler. The main thing is I want to make sure I use the correct diameter pipe as not to lose any torque and power or mess up how the truck runs. I've been down that road before on other vehicles. Sorry for the book and thanks for any suggestions.

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Personally speaking, the 7.4's sound best with the 12590 muffler along with of course the single 3" tailpipe. Duel tailpipes with the 7.4 doesn't have as good of sound quality....they're a bit more loud, but have a weak hollow sound.

You mentioned back pressure affecting low end torque...but in your specific application it doesn't apply. The forward half of the stock exhaust on these BB's (exhaust ports, manifolds, cats) are where the restriction is. After cat changes won't decrease back pressure enough to make a measurable difference. Headers make much more difference on the BB than whatever you do downstream of the cats.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

B&B,
Thanks for your input. I will try the 12590 muffler. Thanks again.

Wayne


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I have dual 3" tailpipes on my 6.0 and lost no low end torque with it. I converted it to real duals too. My friend here has a magnaflow dual in dual out on his 04 HD with the 6.0 That thing has alot of power and very loud. It is almost as loud as my Flowmaster super 44's, except mine are louder at WOT. You will for sure like the Magnaflow rumble!!!


----------

